# Phenibut: Real Addiction-demise and rise



## DrewMizzz (Jan 19, 2014)

I got addicted to phenibut really, really, really bad. a word of warning, if YOU are an ADDICT, than STAY AWAY. I took this **** for about 4 months straight. started at 2 grams, ended up getting to 7-10 grams, and ended up in a place of constant withdrawal and overdose. My heart would race a couple hours after sublingual administration (Phenibut F.A.A; safe for sublingual), I couldnt sleep until multiple grams were taken, I would shake, I would twitch, I started stuttering so bad I could hardly put together a sentence, I was depressed, couldn't eat, threw up whatever I did, became extremely malnutritioned, was irritable around the clock, and a list of other things. I would do more to help my body reach as "normal" as possible, and my vision would be fading in and out. I literally thought I was dying. I couldnt even taper because I was simply ingesting scoop after scoop when symptoms wouldnt disappear. For about 4 days I thought I was dying, and that life was over. I went to the hospital, and was under observation for 6 hours. I was restless as ever, and delusional. I couldnt sit still, and I thought reality wasnt true. I just needed to get past those first 24 hours where I would dose over and over. It was at this time i recieved some gabapentin. I checked myself into a detox facility for 7 days, and with gabapentin 400mg 4x a day I was able to eat, sleep, and return to "normal" again. I got myself into a place where I couldnt live with Phenibut, and couldnt live without it. When I talked to the head of medicine and health at the rehab he simply told me that I flooded my GABA B receptors. So when I took more to relieve withdrawal symptoms it did nothing. They were so ****ed up that I literally just had to leave them alone. I tried to taper, and wasnt able to. Honestly, for all of you who are addicted and cant deal with your life as it is, go talk to your doctor. You dont need to go to rehab like me. Baclofen or Gabapentin or even Lyrica will take away most of the withdrawal symptoms. 4 days of tossing and turning in my sleep and my sleep was then back to normal. I built this withdrawal up in my head to be too bad for any substitute; but I was wrong. I had literally reached a point where I thought Phen was going to kill me. But there is a light. THOSE ADDICTED: educate your doctor, and help them make the decision on what to do with you. It is true; my receptors are now used to gabapentin, so coming off this may be tough. but gabapentin is WAY more controlled and accurate than phenibut. Trust me, if youre hurting, Ive been there. I searched forums endlessly looking for those like me. There arent many of us, but we are out there. All over this country there are Phen addicts just like me and you, some having a good time in their addiction, and others hurting. When youve had enough (and your receptors will let you know) then DO SOMETHING about it. It wasnt easy for me to tell everyone Im close to about this ****, but since its done, I feel so much better. I have been heroin sick, I have been benzo sick, but nothing I have ever done has ****ed my receptors so hard in the ***. Phenibut tripple penetrated by Gaba B receptor and ****ed its mouth while it was trying to breathe. If my receptors are able to heal than I'd be happy. Im speaking fine(no stuttering) sleeping fine, and feeling as good as I can. For any of you that are in the same boat, message me, or reply. I can help you the best I can. Am I an idiot? yeah. no arguments there. But us addicts "know better" than the labels. When i saw withdrawal i immediately had a plan. I planned to use my gabapentin script to get off. I thought nothing would be as bad as cold turkey heroin. But when the time came and i ran out of my gabapentins too early from mixing phen and gabapentin( which is pretty sick by the way) I couldnt take it. weening was not an option. I am so glad I did something about this addiction, because I was hurting, EVERY SINGLE DAY. Im a dumbass for not listening to liftmode, but I am also an addict. We know better than the warnings. We go hard, and always have. When my receptors were flooded I wished that i had been doing heroin. Anyways, take this substance with a grain of salt. It has its benefits, but is dangerous. Know your limits, and know how bad the withdrawals can be. be careful. I'm sure in a few years more cases of this addiction will be known. As for now its legal, and cheap as ****! I wish all of you the best. and i envy those of you that can recreationally use this substance, or know how to use this **** for certain events in life. For me, every day is a day to relieve social anxiety (or anxiety in general). And that is what makes us that suffer from anxiety day by day so susceptible to addiction, and dependence. 


I rant because I care:mum


----------



## DrewMizzz (Jan 19, 2014)

Feel free to bump this to a more important thread, I just thought supplements was the right shpot.


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Great post but please use paragraphs. It's easier to read.

ps: I had an experience similar to yours but with GHB.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Phenibut isn't a drug you should use without talking to a doctor.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Could someone please explain what the op is trying to say? I fear I may be missing some point


----------



## DrewMizzz (Jan 19, 2014)

Billius said:


> Could someone please explain what the op is trying to say? I fear I may be missing some point


Well my good friend Billius, I am simply telling my experience with phenibut. I have many points, but I want to help people out who feel there is no hope. Honestly I did nothing but search the web in the last couple weeks of my phenibut use, trying to find out how to get off this stuff, or if anybody who was using a ridiculous amount like me was able to get off.

I want to point out that this drug is EXTREMELY addictive, and stress that people like me (drug addicts) should not touch it. For others, use it with caution. If someone can read this story and break their habit, or even crush their idea about buying and trying some, than I have succeeded.


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

what did you expect??? its not a drug to take daily. the drug isnt the problem


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Billius said:


> Could someone please explain what the op is trying to say? I fear I may be missing some point


OP abused Phenibut for several months, despite warnings from everyone.

OP messed up his brain chemicals

OP went to doctors who didn't have any answers

OP would like to warn those who can easily get addicted to stay away from Phenibut


----------

